# Backpack or rucksack for Folding Bike



## drkickstand (15 Dec 2008)

Recently, I was looking for a backpack for my folding Bike. I did some investigations and came up with the following list or possible solutions

http://bikesthatfold.com/content/view/49/

Please let us know if there are any better solutions missing?


----------



## Amanda P (15 Dec 2008)

I have a Brompton B bag.

It's not a back pack, but it does have quite a comfy shoulder strap, and the package is convenient to carry onto buses, through airports and so on. It's got little wheels, so on smooth surfaces you can trundle it like a wheely suitcase. It doesn't look like a bike, and I've flown with it packed in this bag several times. (Bag + bike weigh exactly 15kg - the limit for Ryanair).

When the bike's not in it, it's a little bulky, but it has straps to help you roll it up, and I just strap it on the front of the bike over the front bag with a bungee. It's no problem carrying it like that.

I would have thought a backpack was a little pointless, in that:

If you need to carry the bike any distance, you're better off riding it.
A bike strapped sideways across your back is bound to jab other people in tender places. If there's no-one about to jab, why not ride it?
It's probably better carried pointing fore-and-aft, like a briefcase or suitcase, because of its bulk. You're better able to see and control what you bump with it under your arm than across your back.


----------



## drkickstand (16 Dec 2008)

Good points but I like the idea of a comfortable back pack option as you can move quicker around airports, big buildings and streets. Its eases navigation of stairs and steps. It also allows you to the carry the folded bike comfortably over longer distances like over pedestrianised streets. And of course, it frees up your hands giving through mobility.


----------

